# Low carb diet while pregnant?



## kitty2385

Hi everyone,

I have been on a low carb diet since June last year, so i suppose its less of a diet now and just how i eat. I have under 50g of carbs a day, can i carry on with this now i am pregnant? Ive seen so much conflicting advice, I just want to do whats best for me and baby!
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Babybear85

Personally id not resteict carbs in pregnancy


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im breastfeeding and also doing LCHF ... I basically still eat from the orange list ... not fruits though but I have butternut, sweet potatoes, beetroot ... maybe you can try some of those


----------



## Wish85

Low carb should be ok but not no carb. I personally wouldn't go below 50g per day because you don't want to produce ketones - I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) they may harm baby. 

Pregnant women with gestational diabetes are put on lower carb diets to eliminate a lot of processed sugars but it's about choosing the right carbs that don't cause spikes in your insulin.


----------



## lucy_x

Wish85 said:


> Low carb should be ok but not no carb. I personally wouldn't go below 50g per day because you don't want to produce ketones - I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) they may harm baby.
> 
> Pregnant women with gestational diabetes are put on lower carb diets to eliminate a lot of processed sugars but it's about choosing the right carbs that don't cause spikes in your insulin.

That's correct, women with GD are put on lower carb (high fat) diets while pregnant, iv just come through a GD pregnancy and lost a whacking two stone from my booking in weight while pregnant.

However, here in the UK they don't like us to go under 150g of carbs a day (net carbs, not just those from sugar)

Basically all fruit had to go, no processed white or refined carbs. It all came from wholewheat or from vegetables. Bloody hard work actually, I don't honestly know how you survive on 50! - The reason they did this was because of keytones, I always had a small amount of keytones that were not to worry about, but had they gone higher I'd have had a hospital stay and a glucose drip to ensure I was getting enough to avoid any more keytones.


----------

